# man vs women



## progressivetactics (Jul 19, 2003)

I was recently at a karate tournament that also had grappling.

I seen a bit of that, although not much, as I was judging most of the day.

In 1 particular match, I seen a girl grappling with a guy.  Not a big deal, if they are under 12 or so..  But this seemed to be a young lady of about 17-18.  The boy also looked to be later in his teens.

Is there no gender differences in competition grappling?

If so......at what ages do they introduce it?


----------



## Elfan (Jul 19, 2003)

Are you asking of they are/should be seperate divisions for guys and galls?


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 19, 2003)

i'm asking:
A- Do they have gender classification
2- What age is it introduced.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Jul 21, 2003)

All of the competitions I've seen had separate divisions for each gender.  It's possible that the woman's division only had her so she agreed to go with the guys.

WhiteBirch


----------



## chinkoobake (Jul 21, 2003)

bad idea


----------



## lvwhitebir (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chinkoobake _
> *bad idea *



It may be a bad idea to train with only women-vs-women, but I think it's safer for competitions that way.  Since you don't know most of the people there, it saves a lot in lawsuits against  "groping."

The same can be said of sparring.

WhiteBirch


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, I'd like to dissent from the popular opinion (so far) here.

I think co-ed grappling training is beneficial to everyone.  

I also think that in a tournament, if there are few women, (like one per weight class) it is a better idea to put the ladies in the corresponding men's weightclasses than pit them against each other.

My first grappling tournament (1997) had *1* women's division.  It was for all levels, and all weight classes.  They figured that most of the women would be about equal that way.  My 2 best friends entered it. They each had about 6 months experience in BJJ, and weighed roughly 130 and 92 lbs. respectively.  

They did OK until the stronger one ran into a lady who (NO JOKE) weighed 350 lbs.  After that, she went up against the woman that later won the division, who just happened to have wrestled for most of her life.  She left with a concussion (the submission used by the wrestler was the famous "bang their head on the ground from mount yelling "give up!  give up!").  My other friend went against ladies bigger than herself too and wound up with whiplash.  

I myself competed in the (relatively tame, by comparison) novice men's lightweight division and did pretty well.  I had nothing like the miserable experience they had.  

Put the ladies in the appropriate weight classes, even if they have to fight the men.

~TT


----------



## chinkoobake (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinkletoes _
> *
> Put the ladies in the appropriate weight classes, even if they have to fight the men.
> 
> ~TT *




bad idea


----------



## sercuerdasfigther (Jul 31, 2003)

the tournements i have been in have seperate divisions,but women were aloud to also compete against the guys. I have fought women in these tournaments and see no real issue with it. it will help the women become better fighters, and they have some sneeky set ups. I go out and fight as if it were anyone else, but if it were nhb i wouldn't compete.


----------



## Elfan (Jul 31, 2003)

I agree that co-ed grapling can be benificial for all parties invovled.  However, I can understand if people would prefer to be in gender seperated divisions when competing with people they don't know.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 2, 2003)

Personally from a females point of view I don't mind grappling that much with guys or females.  However, I also grew up with older brothers so their friends wrestled/grappled with me.  Even in class when we do grapple I prefer the guys cause I haven't found a female in class that challenges me with it, I almost always can get out of a grab or hold with them.  It's easy for a female to get out of something with someone that is her own size, but in real life if a guy that can bench press her weight takes her to the ground she'll be totally unprepared  for the difference in muscle that he has compared to her.  Maybe in competitions it should be optional for there to be segregated due to gender and for those that are comfortable in either should have that choice.


----------



## Seig (Sep 3, 2003)

When I trained my daughter for grappling tournaments, I made her grapple myself and other men.  Now, my students will tell you, on the ground, I am flat out viscious.  I think women tend to be even more so then men.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 5, 2003)

I have seen tournaments with both I don't have much of a problem with it either way.  I guess as long as the women are up for it go for it.


----------

